
Ask HN: What should I include in my undergrad software eng course? - iovrthoughtthis
I musta got a position at my old university in the U.K. Teaching software engineering and id like to ask what HN what you think should be included.<p>It&#x27;s a team based project course FYI.
======
itamarst
Working with a real software project.

A real job is usually: "here's a pile of code someone else wrote! Have fun!".
School homework almost never matches that experience.

